# Nabba West Results



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

First Timers

1st Chris Sumner

2nd Airone Du Bois

3rd Steve Cole

Juniors

1st Daniel Barry

Novice

1st Paul West

2nd Reuben James Warren

Masters Over 50

1st Doug Quine

2nd Pat Randall

3rd Barry Brimmacombe

Masters Over 40

1st Michael Owen

Mr Class 4

1st Daniel Hann

Mr Class 3

1st Paul Power

2nd Dainiel Hall

3rd Sefik Tasdemir

Mr Class 2

1st Dave Guest

2nd Geoff Nutt

3rd Richard Scott

4th Paul Bennellick

Mr Class 1

1st Shaun Jeffries

2nd Shaun McDonald

3rd Laurie Geoghegan

Miss Toned Figure

1st Gemma Marks

2nd Lindsay Harris

3rd Laura Butler

Miss Trained Figure

1st Donna McDonald

2nd Gina Ford

3rd Deane Belton


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks mate


----------



## mr cole (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry guys, think there's been a mistake, Dan came third in first timers and I came 4th.

Thanks.

Steve Cole.



DnSVideo said:


> First Timers
> 
> 1st Chris Sumner
> 
> ...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well done Shaun and Laurie and Mrs McD!!!


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

any pics???


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

A selection of photo's from the West are on www.michaelfawcettphotography.webs.com


----------

